# What is the throw bar cover for?



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All

Would someone please tell me what function the throwbar cover on European track switches serves? Does it also have a function in model switches, other than appearance? See blue arrows in photo below:











As always, thank you for any help you can offer.

Steve Seitel


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I think it acts as a shield to help keep dirt and debris from fouling the throw bar. Unforetunately, some material still get under there and I usually have to remove, clean under them, and replace them the first run of each year.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought it was to mount magnets to trip the horn on your sound card.

I could be worng

JJ


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

what function the throwbar cover on European track switches serves 
I believe that the prototype has a cover to stop dangling 'stuff' from inadvertantly impacting the switch. 

US railroads have problems with chains, etc., dangling on the track and flipping switch levers. Europeans have the same problem.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

It does look like a ramp, so deflecting hanging "stuff" on the prototype makes a lot of sense to me. Thanks. 

I thought I might just remove it from my Train Li switches, since I'm modeling US, not European. But I noticed the magnets for the reed relay are contained in/on the throw bar. Might make sense to leave the ramp there to keep stray iron fragments off. 

Thanks, guys. As always, the MLS crowd is very helpful. 

Steve Seitel


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought it was for covering the throw bar.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And remember that the Train Li is directional, one tab is longer than the other and does not fit if installed backwards on the turnout with the microswitch.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

The cover is there to provide a hiding place for ballast, twigs, junk and debris to lodge and stop the throw bar from moving........................


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I believe it serves 2 functions; protecting the throw from pressure damage and secondly to prevent the point set from inadvertently lifting up higher than the outside rails. It definitely doesn't help prevent fowling from ballast, as it would provide a nice ballast nest. Probably best to use concrete under it and keep the ballast away. 

Dave V


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Cosmetic only. Some Euro prototype turnouts have a safety cover to keep boots from getting caught in the mechanism.


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

Being somewhat ignorant of much of the rail terminology that most are just inundated with, I can only imagine someone getting their boot, or shoe for that matter, caught in the switch mechanism and awaiting train disaster. The other image is MUCH harder to imagine and that is of a car trunk (boot in England) getting caught in the mechanism. While far harder to accomplish, it would cause the same or worse catastrophe. 

Is there a "boot" on the train somewhere that I should learn about?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Therios; 

In this case, it is the boot on the railroad worker's foot. Nothing more exotic, but moving track components are a safety hazard - especially when the switches are thrown remotely - sometimes even in a dispatch center in another state (or province). 

Hope this helps, 
David Meashey


----------

